# Can’t post on marketplace



## Bigtimmy12 (May 7, 2019)

Just wondering if anyone is having this issue as well? It says I don’t have permission to view or use the page


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

You dont....read the sticky and rules for classifieds


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Bigtimmy12

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.


----------



## Rubencar30 (8 mo ago)

How can I get the 20 post even if I can’t post to any page on here?


----------



## NCbowhunter85 (Sep 24, 2019)

Rubencar30 said:


> How can I get the 20 post even if I can’t post to any page on here?


Just as you’re doing now. Welcome other members, chime in on conversations, etc. that’s how you’re going to get 20 posts, it doesn’t take took long. The rules/refs for the classifieds are to try and help eliminate scammers as well as people just wanting to use the sight for that sole purpose.


----------



## NCbowhunter85 (Sep 24, 2019)

Bigtimmy12 said:


> Just wondering if anyone is having this issue as well? It says I don’t have permission to view or use the page


Read the classifieds rules and regs


----------



## SITKA SLAYER (11 mo ago)

Welcome from long island


----------



## Rubencar30 (8 mo ago)

NCbowhunter85 said:


> Just as you’re doing now. Welcome other members, chime in on conversations, etc. that’s how you’re going to get 20 posts, it doesn’t take took long. The rules/refs for the classifieds are to try and help eliminate scammers as well as people just wanting to use the sight for that sole purpose.


Oh ok got it thanks!


----------



## Schmidt2009 (9 mo ago)

Well, this certainly explains a lot lol.


----------



## veritas.archangel (10 mo ago)

I really wish people who take the brief moments it takes to read the rules they agreed to when they signed up.


----------



## Bigtimmy12 (May 7, 2019)

.


----------



## Bigtimmy12 (May 7, 2019)

Schmidt2009 said:


> Well, this certainly explains a lot lol.


For sure


----------



## Bigtimmy12 (May 7, 2019)

veritas.archangel said:


> I really wish people who take the brief moments it takes to read the rules they agreed to when they signed up.





CASHMONEY said:


> You dont....read the sticky and rules for classifieds


Thanks for the direction… got it all squared away now


----------



## Bigtimmy12 (May 7, 2019)

veritas.archangel said:


> I really wish people who take the brief moments it takes to read the rules they agreed to when they signed up.


Mee too!


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## UnlimitedHunting (8 mo ago)

Welcome from CA


----------



## Dustin Clays (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome from TX.


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## Bigtimmy12 (May 7, 2019)

Welcome back from IL.


----------



## Bigtimmy12 (May 7, 2019)

Dustin Clays said:


> Welcome from TX.


Thanks!


----------



## Bigtimmy12 (May 7, 2019)

UnlimitedHunting said:


> Welcome from CA


Thank you!


----------



## Bigtimmy12 (May 7, 2019)

NCbowhunter85 said:


> Just as you’re doing now. Welcome other members, chime in on conversations, etc. that’s how you’re going to get 20 posts, it doesn’t take took long. The rules/refs for the classifieds are to try and help eliminate scammers as well as people just wanting to use the sight for that sole purpose.


Good heads up!


----------



## dead_elk_89 (Nov 29, 2021)

hi!


----------



## jrodanapolis (8 mo ago)

Welcome to AT - I am also working on getting my 20 posts so I can buy my first bow and start shooting. Frick yea.


----------



## Colene071707 (May 13, 2015)

Is the 20 posts needed to be able to communicate with anyone in the marketplace also? Or is it just for if you want to make an ad to sell something?


----------



## veritas.archangel (10 mo ago)

Colene071707 said:


> Is the 20 posts needed to be able to communicate with anyone in the marketplace also? Or is it just for if you want to make an ad to sell something?


Yes


----------



## ReelKilla (7 mo ago)

Welcome from WA


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

The sanitarium is now full. Lmao!


----------



## nheinrich (2 mo ago)

Welcome from SoCal, as stated above, just keep replying here, and it seems beginners do have access to limited certain threads that we can comment on. It's important to note that your posts must be relevant and contribute to the thread you are participating in


----------



## kdxsteve (Dec 10, 2014)

Welcome from North Alabama


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Glenwood (7 mo ago)

Me too!


----------



## Bowguy70 (Jul 27, 2021)

Welcome. I’m in the same boat brother. Gotta follow dem rules.


----------



## LR98 (1 mo ago)

Welcome from NC


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Good lord help me, for I know not what I'm gonna say!


----------

